# Leak?



## williams3023 (Jul 11, 2005)

I have what i think is tranny fluid leak on a 91 max, but my fluid levels dont drop...what could this leak be, or where could it be coming from


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you're going to have to crawl under the car and start looking for it. we can't tell you much of anything from that description.

remember that a leak will be visible with just drops of fluid, but it won't be easily vibisle on a dipstick until you're losing pints or quarts.

look where it's coming from in the engine bay and we can help you more. there are many things on this car that are prone to leakage.


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

williams3023 said:


> I have what i think is tranny fluid leak on a 91 max, but my fluid levels dont drop...what could this leak be, or where could it be coming from



check the power steering fluid it it's low there is the leak. most probably the high pressure hose. as for transmision leaks. i guess you have an automatic transmission you didn't say. leak points are the from main seal. the axels on both sides and the pan underneath. look at all those places for leaks. most of the time a bad axel will cause the axel seal to leak. how many miles on the car?


----------



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

williams3023 said:


> I have what i think is tranny fluid leak on a 91 max, but my fluid levels dont drop...what could this leak be, or where could it be coming from



check the power steering fluid it it's low there is the leak. most probably the high pressure hose. as for transmision leaks. i guess you have an automatic transmission you didn't say. leak points are the from main seal. the axels on both sides and the pan underneath. look at all those places for leaks. most of the time a bad axel will cause the axel seal to leak. how many miles on the car?


----------



## williams3023 (Jul 11, 2005)

the car has low miles, 75,000. I am seeing a drop in the tranny fluid now, so now i just have to check and see where it is coming from, and fix it


----------



## williams3023 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Different Question??*

When i am driving sometimes the gears dont shift at a low enough rpm....and when i try to go quick the rpms go up but i dont go any where. This happens especially going like 70 mph, i think it is the shift actuator but not sure....any suggestions


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

make sure your tranny fluid is at the proper level. when it's low, it will cause funky shifting issues like that because you wind up getting air bubbles in the valve body and shift solenoids.


----------

